# Topics > Books >  Book  "Reality+: Virtual Worlds and the Problems of Philosophy", David Chalmers, 2022

## Airicist2

Author - David Chalmers

Book  "Reality+: Virtual Worlds and the Problems of Philosophy", David Chalmers, 2022 on Amazon

Book "Reality+: Virtual Worlds and the Problems of Philosophy", David Chalmers, 2022 on Book Depository

----------


## Airicist2

Article "What Should Be Considered a Crime in the Metaverse?"
As the experience of virtual worlds grows richer, virtual crimes such as assault and theft may become as serious as their counterparts in the physical world.

by David Chalmers
January 28, 2022

----------

